# Freak Nasty!



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Freak Nasty! by Morrell is coming to you guys July of 2010. We teamed up with a few of the biggest names in the industry to bring you the ONLY deer target of its kind. The Bone Collector Freak Nasty is going to be a super target for the bowhunter!!!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks sweet :drool:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks nice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Omg more stuff with bone collector etc.. written on it enuff is enuff.


----------



## p&yslayer (Apr 9, 2010)

looks like great idea. Hopefully it is not twice as much money.


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks cool..What the price gonna be ? Next year they will have a Turkey called Thunder Chicken


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

hoytalphamax said:


> Looks cool..What the price gonna be ? Next year they will have a Turkey called Thunder Chicken


ha! i like the name. may have to role with that one. but hey, what can i say. the bone collector show is on fire


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

camoman73 said:


> Omg more stuff with bone collector etc.. written on it enuff is enuff.



I agree, I won't buy anything that says bone collector on it. I'm tired of Waddell, Lee and Tiffany.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

paulrueda said:


> I agree, I won't buy anything that says bone collector on it. I'm tired of Waddell, Lee and Tiffany.


 Well i hate to here that, but id like to say that i did not post the picture as a show promotion. i just wanted to show you our new target. maybe see what the general public and hunters think about the target itself


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Creative thinking outside the box, I like it. Hopefully the price is reasonable.


----------



## p&yslayer (Apr 9, 2010)

msrp?


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

p&yslayer said:


> msrp?


dunno yet, its still in the works. hopefully we will have it all lined out by july. as soon as i have that information i will pass it along though


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeaa a price would be great ....O and yeah I think everyone is tired of the bone collectors but get over it everyones gotta make a living some way.And those guys are doing something they love,Don't knock Waddell until you have set in a seminr with him speaking or have mentin him or the bc guys in person.And love the looks of the target.I do think it will be a good target Great ideal with the way you can shoot it.Anythings gotta be better then my block 4x4 JUNK


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

wonder what cost will be. might buy a deer target. thinking hard about it but seeing how my club is a mile from home, has 3d targets and a elevated stand maybe not. hard choice


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

I predict $299..........................at least $249.............lets see how far off I am.....................?


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

I have met the bone collectors and so what! If Morrell wants to make a difference stop paying royaltees to them and give the products some discounts. We are in tough times they and all companies should realize that the consumer is the most important thing and if they want to sell more it's by slashing prices. If you have a good product people will buy it but like I said if it says Bone collector or have anything to do with the Latoskis I won't buy it.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

paulrueda said:


> I have met the bone collectors and so what! If Morrell wants to make a difference stop paying royaltees to them and give the products some discounts. We are in tough times they and all companies should realize that the consumer is the most important thing and if they want to sell more it's by slashing prices. If you have a good product people will buy it but like I said if it says Bone collector or have anything to do with the Latoskis I won't buy it.


Man you dont even know how much its going to be yet, and already bashing the price. 

with that said, just think....Mathews, Hoyt, PSE, and every other manufacturer out there have got people and show they sponsor, why knock us for having the hottest shows out to sponsor. 

I am willing to bet you are shooting a bow right now thats endorsed hard by alot of people. With all honesty we cant sell this target for 100 bucks, but what we can do is make the target last longer and give you more options to shoot. so, thats what we are doing. so, think. im guessing most manufactures are just giving those new center sections away for the targets these days.......nope they are not. some are up to 150 bucks for just a center section. here we are making you two on the same target. 

Lets face it, it is not a easy thing to do. just the making of a deer target. ROYALITIES is not something that affects the prices as much as you think. What makes the cost of a deer target is mainly the making of the target itself. There are alot of different factors and time involved to get a deer target on the market. esp if you dont have the molds. 


if you notice on the target itself, its going to have 2 kill zones on each side. we are looking to make the life of the target your shooting last 2-3 times longer.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

hey i got you guys a price.



$199.99 RETAIL PRICE


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I'm like you I'm tired of the BC stuff to it would have been cool for a year but its done now.Heck I was dur for a new set of scent blocker got the Freak nasy scent blocker and I must say that was the worst I have ever owned way to light to be hunting here in WV I would have to wear 2 layers of under aumor at times.So with that beenin said I'm done with the BC stuff wow it has a fancy desgin who cares

Now as far as this target I will probley get on because I have a block 4x4 and its junk and I'm sure the glen dale buck is too.100 for a 4x4 I don't mind 200 for a target that's gonna last longer and hold up a LOT better


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't understand all the bashing of Waddell, the Bone Collectors, Lee & Tiffany, or anyone else. Now, a little jelousy for all the hunts they go on, OK I'll give ya that :wink:. As far as the BC endorsed equipment, well one thing I've noticed is that generally it's a lot higher quality than most most other celebrity endorsed stuff I see out there. Marketing is part of business and endorsements are part of marketing for both parties.


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not jealous of them at all I own a very successful buisness and enjoy what I do. My gripe is too much is too much! Morrell makes an awesome target and I have one my self but that BC stuff is too much and as far as 
what I shoot it's in my signature. I wish the BC would come out with them on toilet paper I would buy that. LOL I got an Idea instead of putting these so called celebs on your stuff how about the people that actually make the stuff showing that you support American workers. Now I would definately buy that over any other product because that is supporting the little guy the average American worker.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't care whose face you put on the advertisment Morrell makes some good targets and that is very innovative. I think the price is pretty resonable as well. Go out and buy a delta for $100 and if you shoot a lot like I do you will get about 3 months out of it be for it starts to fall apart. Looks like a good target. I may have to look into one when they are ready.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I know that alot of folks think just because it has an endorsement that the price will go up. if you look at the Outdoor Range, it was and is the same price before and after the endorsement. just like the rest. price has stayed the same. 

Trust me....We do support the everyday american working man. We are in the HUGE town of Alma, Arkansas. Now im sure everyone has heard of this metropolis......lol. We all here are your everyday working boys. Now, I could put a picture of me on a target and i dont really think it would sell all that well. sure im a good looking guy but everyone would look at it and say "who is this goober, man what were they thinking".


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Sent you a pm


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually I would buy it!!! So when is your picture coming out on it?


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

paulrueda said:


> Actually I would buy it!!! So when is your picture coming out on it?


whenever i get the ok, i will give a photo of the actual target. but we only have a mid section right now. n its not what we want yet. so, hope soon


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

rivershark said:


> hey i got you guys a price.
> 
> 
> 
> $199.99 RETAIL PRICE


That is a good price!!


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like a great product and priced right too. One of those targets where everyone else will be saying... "why didn't I think of that?" 

Nice work by the good folks at Morrell!


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

*Ideals*

Yeaa when i seen it i was like way a great and easy ideal....Dont forget if a turkey gets made it was my ideal 'Thunder Chicken' HA HA


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

hoytalphamax said:


> Yeaa when i seen it i was like way a great and easy ideal....Dont forget if a turkey gets made it was my ideal 'Thunder Chicken' HA HA



you never know...................


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

paulrueda said:


> Actually I would buy it!!! So when is your picture coming out on it?


OHHHHH i misunderstood you!!!!! lol i tell you what, you call me with a net order here at the factory, i will personaly make sure my picture is on it!!!


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

You got it!!!


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks good, will be watching for a release date.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

vmthtr in green said:


> Looks good, will be watching for a release date.


We are pushing for July :cocktail:


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Ttt for what looks to be a good target


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

hoytalphamax said:


> Ttt for what looks to be a good target


thanks!


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

great looking target, can't wait to see in person.:thumbs_up
smart think with the double kill zone


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Is that back section so us Rage shooters can practice our gut shots?? :wink:


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Cariss said:


> Is that back section so us Rage shooters can practice our gut shots?? :wink:


 lol i dont know about your rage, but my rage dont hit back there. :wink:


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Neither does mine but I figured I would beat everyone to the punch on that comment!! :darkbeer:


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Ttt....Wish july would get here


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

we are working hard to get my picture on the target for paulrueda. I will be waiting on the call from him for his singature target! :wink:


----------



## Oldhoytman (Feb 14, 2010)

Bohica said:


> I don't understand all the bashing of Waddell, the Bone Collectors, Lee & Tiffany, or anyone else. Now, a little jelousy for all the hunts they go on, OK I'll give ya that :wink:. As far as the BC endorsed equipment, well one thing I've noticed is that generally it's a lot higher quality than most most other celebrity endorsed stuff I see out there. Marketing is part of business and endorsements are part of marketing for both parties.



AMEN to that. We live in a capitalistic society. I do agree their products are better quality. I prefer Leupold scopes on my firearms and shoot a Hoyt, bought my first one in 1967, it was a Pro Medalist, my compound is 7 years old, it's a Hoyt too, expensive, yes but well worth the money, I would suggest that you just cover up the BC Marks and shoot the target anyway.


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

paulrueda said:


> I have met the bone collectors and so what! If Morrell wants to make a difference stop paying royaltees to them and give the products some discounts. We are in tough times they and all companies should realize that the consumer is the most important thing and if they want to sell more it's by slashing prices. If you have a good product people will buy it but like I said if it says Bone collector or have anything to do with the Latoskis I won't buy it.



Whether the product or endorser there is always someone that will dislike the success of others. If you don't like them, don't buy it. Michael Jordan has been retired for years, it doesn't stop anyone from buying $150.00 shoes does it?
People will buy it if they have to sell their right arm. The Lakosky's or Waddell have nothing to do with it. Marketing, research and development all cost. "If it looks good on the plate, it automatically tastes good."


----------



## p&yslayer (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a fair price, congrats Morrell. I will me buying my first Morrell target. Way to think outside the box.


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

hoytalphamax said:


> Ttt for what looks to be a good target


And don't forget,,,pretty decent price also. I agree BC is on everything and it is a bit annoying, but the design of most of the goods is exceptional:darkbeer:


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks guys for the support!!


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Any chance it will come out before July? Im in need a of a new 3d and would like to try this one out. thanks


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rev44 said:


> Any chance it will come out before July? Im in need a of a new 3d and would like to try this one out. thanks


I honestly doubt it. we are PUSHING for july. I wish i could tell you different.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Stop already*

Would you guys jut stop for one minute and start this thread from the begining and see what fools all you bashers are?

Seriously.. Rivershark is bringing something to the table for us that we can buy and use that will last alot longer that the 3ds that are on the market going for $149.00.

*More money up front and lasts twice as long*

I am no math major but I think that means it cost me LESS in the long run!!!!

I thought that this was " Archers helping Archers". 

I just wanted to say thank you to Rivershark for showing this new product and I will buy it in a heartbeat when it comes out beacause of the *product* It makes good sense and makes MY dollar go farther.

This thread wasn't about all you selfish bashers who want attention it was intended for Rivershark to show the rest of us a new product.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Irish66 said:


> Would you guys jut stop for one minute and start this thread from the begining and see what fools all you bashers are?
> 
> Seriously.. Rivershark is bringing something to the table for us that we can buy and use that will last alot longer that the 3ds that are on the market going for $149.00.
> 
> ...


thank you sir!

I would like to point out also, that we will not let this target hit the market until we are satisfied with the quality. Lets face it, this is our big shot at the 3d market. We need this one to be right, good quality and above all else a great value. 


I also would like to say, if you have a suggestion throw it out or shoot me a message. i am happy to listen. I dont want a target that is for me, i want a target thats for you.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## poisonarrow (Aug 3, 2006)

paulrueda said:


> I have met the bone collectors and so what! If Morrell wants to make a difference stop paying royaltees to them and give the products some discounts. We are in tough times they and all companies should realize that the consumer is the most important thing and if they want to sell more it's by slashing prices. If you have a good product people will buy it but like I said if it says Bone collector or have anything to do with the Latoskis I won't buy it.


I saw you said you had a successfull business. Congratulations! I don't know what the business is, but I bet if you cut your prices, whether you are doing some type of install or selling something, I bet it wouldn't be nearly successfull. Should Morrell really make less money so we can buy our targets cheap? I wouldn't think so. Should Waddell and crew do less endorsments and marketing? Seems those guys still have to feed their families. I can speak for myself, and prob. most of the guys on here, when I say that if I could see a great opportunity to do what they are doing, I would be all over it. This is America, I can't put someone down for hard work and success! :shade:


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree. i would be doing the samething they are also! They would be a dream job for me. Cant understand why all the people are bashing. Jealous if you ask me.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

BTW we fully support the bone collectors, i will see if i can get a picture of the Morrell Bone Collector truck for yall. Its decked out to the brim. supper mean looking.


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

We are just trying to make a living, team up and help design great products and promote hunting. For those who understand that and support it.. MANY THANKS! We are pumped about this new target and love Morrell
Some folks just enjoy hating, I just wish they would shut up and kill something or go complain at the PETA site. That would make too much sense I guess.
All my best,
Waddell


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

paulrueda said:


> I agree, I won't buy anything that says bone collector on it. I'm tired of Waddell, Lee and Tiffany.


Dang Tiffany wont be able to sleep without you. There is know way someone would be tired of you with all your charm.
Happy hunting,
Waddell


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Bowtaritst said:


> We are just trying to make a living, team up and help design great products and promote hunting. For those who understand that and support it.. MANY THANKS! We are pumped about this new target and love Morrell
> Some folks just enjoy hating, I just wish they would shut up and kill something or go complain at the PETA site. That would make too much sense I guess.
> All my best,
> Waddell


I thought I was the only one that thought that!!! Nice Post.:sign10:


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Bowtaritst said:


> We are just trying to make a living, team up and help design great products and promote hunting. For those who understand that and support it.. MANY THANKS! We are pumped about this new target and love Morrell
> Some folks just enjoy hating, I just wish they would shut up and kill something or go complain at the PETA site. That would make too much sense I guess.
> All my best,
> Waddell


With all means we are super pumped as well! We think this will be "the" target of the 2010 deer season. 

I will also say, that this wont probaly be the only "Freak Nasty" critter you will see. I'm sure that family will grow with intresting concepts that are already in the works.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Now, how cool is this:shade:


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good looking target for a nice price-My wife is buying me a 3-d target for my birthday...Too bad thats in May and waiting until at least July probably isn't going to happen, no matter how much I love my 2 Morrell targets.....Any chances on maybe letting me buy one to "test" come middle of May????Please


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bluelund79 said:


> Good looking target for a nice price-My wife is buying me a 3-d target for my birthday...Too bad thats in May and waiting until at least July probably isn't going to happen, no matter how much I love my 2 Morrell targets.....Any chances on maybe letting me buy one to "test" come middle of May????Please


well we dont have one to test ourselfs yet, hopefully soon. we were supposed to have a full deer this week. but it didnt happen.

maybe she will let you have 2 new targets?????


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump, im going to keep this going until this bad boy comes out!


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

rivershark said:


> Now, how cool is this:shade:


That looks great!. A little surprising that it's a 'yota but a great pick!.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Bohica said:


> That looks great!. A little surprising that it's a 'yota but a great pick!.


now we are talking about whats after this. we have a super different turkey idea.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

rivershark said:


> now we are talking about whats after this. we have a super different turkey idea.


at least its a nice 'yota:teeth:


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump:smile:


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

rivershark said:


> at least its a nice 'yota:teeth:


Yea buddy.....don't get me wrong, Toyota makes great trucks! :thumbs_up


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

rivershark said:


> I honestly doubt it. we are PUSHING for july. I wish i could tell you different.




Can you tell us anything different yet???????? Need a new 3d target and this is the one I want:darkbeer:


----------



## jwhisler (May 5, 2010)

paulrueda said:


> I agree, I won't buy anything that says bone collector on it. I'm tired of Waddell, Lee and Tiffany.


Tired of Tiffany :mg: Not comprehending....what does that mean? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*Is it July Yet ????*

Yes my bdays in JULY but Im impatient so Please I wanna be a tester too I shoot so much cant keep targets around only problem is when the buddys see this One wife will be pissed like last year she woke up to about 10 guys all shooting bows in the back yard guess the comp got to loud LOL Cant wait to see in stores !!!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Prototype Center*

Here is a little sneek peak at the center section. its not the actual one but should be close, but you can tell kinda how its going to look.


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*couple of questions ??*

Are any of the vital going to be replaceable or not ?
and my buddys want to know if we can get two heads and skip the but for head to head competition now that would be Freak Nasty !!!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

hilbilyhunter said:


> Are any of the vital going to be replaceable or not ?
> and my buddys want to know if we can get two heads and skip the but for head to head competition now that would be Freak Nasty !!!


replaceable mid, yes. price? i dunno yet? just one head for right now, but you can buy two targets!  hahaha some guys i know may need two tails!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

rivershark said:


> replaceable mid, yes. price? i dunno yet? just one head for right now, but you can buy two targets!  hahaha some guys i know may need two tails!



LOL,,,,I know a few guys like that also

Thanks for the updates:darkbeer:


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

A bump for a good looking target, as well as A fan of Brotherhood!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

no real updates that i can show. i can say ive seen some proto types on the a complete one. but july isnt looking so good. :angry:


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Then again you never know :zip::tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Keep up the updates, I asked for something different for my birthday and skipped my Fathers Day gift so i could get a 3d target that has the possibility of lasting quite awhile......July still looking good Josh? Thanks, Eric


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Waddy you ever been to Knuckletown Pa.Thinkin maybe you ran paulrueda off the road or something.Man too much hating..


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Still working on the foam guys. looks killer though..........il keep the updates coming.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks sweet indeed. Seen a Bone Collector bag target over the weekend. Built very nice and might be a future target in my backyard, have to imagine this 3D target is going to be the bomb as well!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

i will see when i will be "allowed" to slip a picture on here of the real deal. :wink:


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

If you could "slip" when a release date and approximate cost, that'd be great too....Got to show my better half where and how much my new backyard target is gonna cost and where to get it.....


----------



## 803BowHunter (Aug 14, 2008)

paulrueda said:


> I agree, I won't buy anything that says bone collector on it. I'm tired of Waddell, Lee and Tiffany.


How could anybody be tired of Tiffany!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

*Price*



rivershark said:


> hey i got you guys a price.
> 
> 
> 
> $199.99 RETAIL PRICE


Hopefully this is still the case. Looks like a good target.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

the real deal looks even better. rack is just awesome.


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Freak Nasty is awesome Josh. Great idea with the 2 kills, and great job on keeping the price down. I want one with 2 heads also. LOL!


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I will stick with my Delta's anything with wadell's name is twice the $$ and not the quailty you pay for it.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

RJPOUTDOORS said:


> I will stick with my Delta's anything with wadell's name is twice the $$ and not the quailty you pay for it.


Hmmmmm Then why post to tell us that? You stay with those, if thats what you like.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, guys this thing is getting close to being finished. here is a for sneak peak. ssssssssshhhhhhh don't tell :tongue:


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Crab claws, drops, stickers, I can't tell, does it have split brows? Looks great!


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I like it and think it's a great idea. But sorry, I'm not crazy about paying royalties to these celeb hunters either. I don't owe them a living. I bought a Morrell Bone Collector bag awhile back because it was close to the same price as the others (a little more but not much) but I don't think the quality would deminish if it didn't say Bone Collector on it. I bought it because it had a 2 year warranty, NOT because it said Bone Collector. Sorry Rivershark, not trying to be a thorn in your side, but you can surely understand it. Everything is so expensive anymore, then you add a royalty for a celeb hunter. It just doesn't sit well with alot of people. This deer looks to be a great item by Morrell and I hope it works out well for them.:thumbs_up


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

0zarks2 said:


> I like it and think it's a great idea. But sorry, I'm not crazy about paying royalties to these celeb hunters either. I don't owe them a living. I bought a Morrell Bone Collector bag awhile back because it was close to the same price as the others (a little more but not much) but I don't think the quality would deminish if it didn't say Bone Collector on it. I bought it because it had a 2 year warranty, NOT because it said Bone Collector. Sorry Rivershark, not trying to be a thorn in your side, but you can surely understand it. Everything is so expensive anymore, then you add a royalty for a celeb hunter. It just doesn't sit well with alot of people. This deer looks to be a great item by Morrell and I hope it works out well for them.:thumbs_up




Look this is an awesome target thats CHEAPER than any other high end deer target. 

never asked if you wanted to pay royalties, i just asked how our target looked.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

can u shoot bh into this target and any eta on release date?


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks good and should last the back yard archer a long time.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Freak Nasty looks awesome Josh, you can send one to me here in Michigan to try out! 

BTW: Buddy got the Morrell Bone Collector bag target last night, the big green one. That thing is awesome. He shoots 70#'s and at 20 yards the arrows didn't even go out the other side and they pulled out with ease. Plus with its weight, it didn't need stand! He is VERY happy with it! :thumb:


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

0zarks2 said:


> I like it and think it's a great idea. But sorry, I'm not crazy about paying royalties to these celeb hunters either. I don't owe them a living. I bought a Morrell Bone Collector bag awhile back because it was close to the same price as the others (a little more but not much) but I don't think the quality would deminish if it didn't say Bone Collector on it. I bought it because it had a 2 year warranty, NOT because it said Bone Collector. Sorry Rivershark, not trying to be a thorn in your side, but you can surely understand it. Everything is so expensive anymore, then you add a royalty for a celeb hunter. It just doesn't sit well with alot of people. This deer looks to be a great item by Morrell and I hope it works out well for them.:thumbs_up


Then buy it because it looks like a great idea for a target and alot of targets are more expensive than $199 without anybody's name on it! I was looking at a glendel full rut at $249 until I saw this. Will probably get this one if the price stays and don't care if it had mickey mouses name on it...Just saying


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ttt, looking promising


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Bump..


----------

